# retombées presse



## Frasi

Buongiorno,
avrei bisogno di capire come tradurre   retombées presse in questa frase:


_Le colloque international sur les paris sportifs en ligne a généré à lui seul 232 retombées presse, 50 reprises   sur les radios, 79 reprises TV, dont 56 internationales.
_ 

Capisco che ha a che fare con la copertura dei media, l'attenzione ricevuta, ma essendoci un numero ben preciso devo trovare un sostantivo. Sono forse i comunicati stampa? 
Mi dareste un parere anche su reprise radio/tv?  Può andar bene trasmissioni/diffusioni radio/tv? Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

"Retombées presses", direi "reazioni (nella) stampa" o "comunicati stampa", come proposto da te .
"Reprises TV/radio" , "diffusioni radio/TV", d'accordo .
Questo per il merito, per la forma, non sono madrelingua ...


----------



## Frasi

Grazie per la conferma!


----------



## Freigeist

Credo che "reazioni della stampa" possa andare bene... Invece "diffusioni radio/tv" mi sembra molto "francese"... Direi che è meglio "trasmissioni" o anche, se si adatta al contesto, "passaggi radio/televisivi" che si usa per le pubblicità o anche per le apparizioni di ospiti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ci penso solo adesso ; non potrebbe andare "232 segnalazioni nella stampa, 50 alla radio e 79 in tv" ?


----------



## Freigeist

"Segnalazioni" mi piace


----------



## matoupaschat

Freigeist said:


> "Segnalazioni" mi piace


 
 Grazie !


----------

